# Lightroom6.4 => Photoshop CS6 Extended Doomsday Trial?



## dell (Feb 24, 2016)

I have W-7 Pro and stand-alone, perpetual versions.

Is Adobe escalating its attack on non subscription users or are they merely making an innocent mistake?

I noticed many LR users have the same problems with LR and Adobe, but this is another big step up.

From inside LR I went to CS-6 recently.

To my great surprise and chagrin, my PS open screen had CS-6 "Extended" trial and gave me doomsday date.

I don't have the Extended version. I never was asked nor would I have approved the download.

My guess is that in updating LR6 to 6.3 (maybe 6.4?) Adobe had piggy-backed PS-6 Extended and installed it over my standard CS6. I checked to see, but even the updated CS-6 version number was not to be seen.

It was all accomplished without my approval or knowledge.

I telephoned Adobe. Sorry no phone support! They wouldn't even acknowledge this very serious issue.

They said go to a chat line, which I did. Adobe had no help there either. They said to download the CS-6 program off the website. Which I did. Sadly,the file said it was the CS6 / CS6 Extended program.

I am scared to install it --NOR IS THERE A REASON TO. I have an updated and licensed CS-6 program! It's a great program.

Bottomline, how do I remove the installation, what has happened, and what can be with Adobe???

It appears my very expensive CS6 program will be trashed.

And Adobe doesn't give a hoot.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Don't panic. In all likelihood your version on CS6 forgot that it was purchased and went back to trial mode. If I remember correctly, PS only comes in the extended version, and the serial number that you give it determines whether it runs as the extended version or not. I'm pretty sure that back when I had a trial, it was PS extended.

Can you re-enter your serial number into the CS6 that you have installed? If so, try it and see if it still says extended.


----------



## dell (Feb 25, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Don't panic. In all likelihood your version on CS6 forgot that it was purchased and went back to trial mode. If I remember correctly, PS only comes in the extended version, and the serial number that you give it determines whether it runs as the extended version or not. I'm pretty sure that back when I had a trial, it was PS extended.
> 
> Can you re-enter your serial number into the CS6 that you have installed? If so, try it and see if it still says extended.


Hal,

Thank you for the reply.
I appreciate your soothing words.  Adobe has become such an evil empire of a company and are incredibility uncooperative and anti-consumer that when something happens I think the worst.
My CS6 was not the Extended program nor ever a trial version; indeed, the Extended version didn't exist when I purchased it two years ago. I purchased it directly from Adobe on a disk.
Per your suggestion, I'll dig out my license and enter it. I'll let the list know what happens.
However, it doesn't answer how did Adobe overwrite my stand-alone CS6 program nor the trial screen. Adobe cannot be as innocent as you suggest.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 25, 2016)

CS6 is no longer being sold by Adobe. I sincerely doubt that they would push it onto your computer. If they were going to send you a trial copy, it would be CC 2015. There are lots of things for which to be upset about Adobe, but that, at least, isn't one.

As I tried to say in my first post, the actual code for PS and PS Extended is the same. If it isn't licensed for non-extended, it runs as the extended version. That's why the trial version runs as Extended.

Please let us know how applying your serial number works for you.


----------



## Jknights (Feb 26, 2016)

I have Adobe Lightroom 6 and CS6 Design Studio as perpetual licenses.
I have not seen what you are saying has happened so I have to say that it is probably a glitch or local error on your machine.
I think if you re-enter the serialisation code for your license it will be OK.

That said I had a similar problem but with LR 6.4 update when I first installed it.  It went to a LR CCtrial version and I had to deinstall then reinstall to get it back tot a 6.4 perpetual license.
All these things are part of the Adobe desire for all users to be CC subscription users.  This wont happen.  People will either stick with old versions or move to a new and similar products that are being developed and released.
Since there are no updates now for CS6 software it is probably best to turn off/disable updates for CS6.


----------



## dell (Feb 26, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> CS6 is no longer being sold by Adobe. I sincerely doubt that they would push it onto your computer. If they were going to send you a trial copy, it would be CC 2015. There are lots of things for which to be upset about Adobe, but that, at least, isn't one.
> 
> As I tried to say in my first post, the actual code for PS and PS Extended is the same. If it isn't licensed for non-extended, it runs as the extended version. That's why the trial version runs as Extended.
> 
> Please let us know how applying your serial number works for you.



Thanks again for weighing in -and to jknight as well.
I have always had the stand-alone CS6 version.  Adobe evidently entered my computer without me knowing it and installed a trial version of the Extended version.
I have a second thought. Since the trial version of Extended goes away in about two weeks, it would seem I don't need to do anything. It goes away and my good 'ol CS6 will be there.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2016)

Dell,

You haven't been reading and understanding my posts. Truly, there isn't an extended version and a non-extended version. The application is exactly the same internally, and there is only one version to download. They act differently depending on what serial number you enter. And there's no way that Adobe suddenly sent you a new copy of a product that they no longer support. I suspect that in another two weeks your PS will stop working, and you'll have to input your licence code in order to keep working. When you do, you'll no longer be running the extended version.


----------



## dell (Feb 26, 2016)

Hal,
You say my CS6 will die on the Doomsday date. Then what happens? What does Adobe do? What do I do?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2016)

Enter your serial number, and you'll have things back the way they were.


----------



## Jknights (Feb 26, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Enter your serial number, and you'll have things back the way they were.


I agree.  If you do it now then you dont have to wait for the expiry and potential loss of the use of the software.


----------



## tspear (Feb 26, 2016)

Most likely the data file containing the license was corrupted. I tend to doubt Adobe reached into your computer and installed software.

Tim


----------



## dell (Feb 26, 2016)

I appreciate all the comments. Thank you.
Hal, you seem to be a cut or two or three above the rest of us. Do you or have worked for Adobe?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2016)

Nope. I used to program for a living, but never at Adobe.

So, did you try entering your serial number?


----------



## tspear (Feb 26, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Nope. I used to program for a living, but never at Adobe.
> 
> So, did you try entering your serial number?




I still program for a living. I wish I was retired and playing with my camera....

Tim


----------



## dell (Mar 1, 2016)

I am baaack! And more images to process.  :>)
No I haven't tried the key route.
But I did try to update my Adobe programs inside of LR. It said all programs were up to date.
My preferences are set so no updates are accomplished unless I actually do it inside a program.
I always thought it unusual that when I try to update from inside LR or Photoshop, the update searches all my Adobe programs and checks them for updates.
Probably efficient. I was hoping there would be a fix to our LR issues and the CS-6 "Extended" Doomsday matter.

BTW, to only slightly add to the subject I'll relate another relevant situation.
I had the student edition of CS2 Suite some years past. Long since it had been updated, deleted.
Maybe two, 3?, years ago Adobe secretly entered and examined my entire computer. They said I had an unauthorized Photoshop version and threatened me with harsh penalties -trash my computer, whatever, I don't recall now but it was bad.
Ergo, when someone says Adobe doesn't behave like a Police State Gestapo, think again.
I went through my computer looking for anything that Adobe may be looking at. Keep in mind I had a licensed current version of Photoshop running on my computer. Also, remember, I had CS2 Suite, and 3, and stand alone 4 (and 5 and now 6). The others were gone, I thought.
Stepping through my entire computer, I discovered in some obscure area the old CS2 suite. It listed a number of the suite items, but they didn't have operating files. I simply deleted the directories.

Now, patiently, more or less, waiting for Dear Adobe to fix our LR issues with an update and CS6 Photoshop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 1, 2016)

It's unlikely they "secretly entered and examined" your entire computer, but software does 'phone home' to confirm that you're running a legitimate version.  It think it's far more likely that you got caught by malware purporting to be Adobe.

Try the key route.  There's a very simple explanation for it launching into extended trial mode, as noted above - simply that your license file became damaged.


----------



## dell (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for the reply.
I can guarantee it wasn't something other than Adobe.
Speaking of malware, because I never had the "Extended" version on my computer, it is clear Adobe entered my computer and installed it. All without my knowledge or permission.
It has nothing to do with damaged files. My CS6 was operating perfectly and is very stable program!
The key route seems to absolve Adobe from what they did. What is Adobe's fix without any action by me?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 3, 2016)

dell said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I can guarantee it wasn't something other than Adobe.
> Speaking of malware, because I never had the "Extended" version on my computer, it is clear Adobe entered my computer and installed it. All without my knowledge or permission.
> It has nothing to do with damaged files. My CS6 was operating perfectly and is very stable program!
> The key route seems to absolve Adobe from what they did. What is Adobe's fix without any action by me?



You don't seem to understand what other people are telling you. When you run a *trial version* of Photoshop CS6, you will always have the 'Extended' version. When you run a *licensed version*, your license number determines whether Photoshop CS6 runs in 'Normal' or in 'Extended' mode. *Both versions are the same application!* So what happened to you is that the information about your license somehow was lost, and so Photoshop CS6 now runs in trial version again. That is not something Adobe did by hacking your computer, it's simply a problem of the license information (_a hidden file on your computer_) getting corrupted.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 3, 2016)

meachp said:


> It might not even be a corrupted file as I've had a similar problem in the past.  If you don't log into your Adobe account on a regular basis, when their software does it's 30 day license check and can't connect it reverts back to trial use.  Logging into your account fixes it instantly.  For most of us this just runs in the background so we don't know anything about it, but it seems I unknowingly lost my connection once and so didn't re-connect.  As I said, as soon as I logged in the problem went away.



This is Photoshop CS6, not CC. I don't think CS6 checks every month, because it is not subscription based. It has to be activated, though.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> This is Photoshop CS6, not CC. I don't think CS6 checks every month, because it is not subscription based. It has to be activated, though.


Correct - I realised that just after I posted so I deleted it it - but not quickly enough I see!


----------



## dell (Mar 4, 2016)

Let's reboot.
Re LR, I have the same issues many here have discussed; however although Adobe changes my stand-alone LR6 when they make bugs they refuse to deal with it saying "we don't support stand-alone LR6".
Regarding stand-alone CS6, the "Extended" or "trial" version was never on my computer. It was placed there!
If the log file has become corrupted, it would ONLY refer to my CS6 since no other version was installed. There was never an either or version; it was and is only the standard stand-alone CS6.
Somehow an "Extended Trial" version was installed and I want it removed, so only my wonderful good 'ol stand-alone CS6 is on my computer.
Where in my computer is the 'hidden' file location referred to?
Thank you.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2016)

dell said:


> Regarding stand-alone CS6, the "Extended" or "trial" version was never on my computer. It was placed there!



Sigh. Did you even read what was written? I'll try one more time: *there is no difference between the 'Normal' version of Photoshop CS6 and the 'Extended' version of Photoshop CS6*. *It's the same application*.

If you install Photoshop CS6 (_and that you did_), then you install the one and only version that exists. Photoshop will be 'locked' into being the 'normal' version if you enter a 'normal' serial number, or it will be 'unlocked' into the 'extended' version if you enter a 'extended' serial number. You entered a 'normal' number, that's why you had the 'normal' version running on your computer. The 'extended' code is installed on your computer too however, you simply had no access to it.

If you have not entered a serial number yet,* or if the information about your serial number gets lost or corrupted somehow, *Photoshop CS6 will fall back to 'trial mode'* and trial mode is always 'extended'.*


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 4, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Sigh. Did you even read what was written?


I don't believe the OP did.. It seems he's only searching for confirmation of his idea adobe places software on his computer. He refuses to look at the only credible option (the 'Key route'),  why not? It's a easy thing to do and most certain it would solve his problem. Does he want to solve his problem?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe we should admit that Photoshop CS6 Extended was secretly installed by the same person who shot JFK from the grassy knoll. He knows already, so we can't keep it from him any longer...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 4, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Maybe we should admit that Photoshop CS6 Extended was secretly installed by the same person who shot JFK from the grassy knoll. He knows already, so we can't keep it from him any longer...



LOL. We've done what we can, made it as clear as we can, and yet Dell refuses to even _try_ to apply his serial number. I reckon we're wasting our energy on this.


----------



## dell (Feb 24, 2016)

I have W-7 Pro and stand-alone, perpetual versions.

Is Adobe escalating its attack on non subscription users or are they merely making an innocent mistake?

I noticed many LR users have the same problems with LR and Adobe, but this is another big step up.

From inside LR I went to CS-6 recently.

To my great surprise and chagrin, my PS open screen had CS-6 "Extended" trial and gave me doomsday date.

I don't have the Extended version. I never was asked nor would I have approved the download.

My guess is that in updating LR6 to 6.3 (maybe 6.4?) Adobe had piggy-backed PS-6 Extended and installed it over my standard CS6. I checked to see, but even the updated CS-6 version number was not to be seen.

It was all accomplished without my approval or knowledge.

I telephoned Adobe. Sorry no phone support! They wouldn't even acknowledge this very serious issue.

They said go to a chat line, which I did. Adobe had no help there either. They said to download the CS-6 program off the website. Which I did. Sadly,the file said it was the CS6 / CS6 Extended program.

I am scared to install it --NOR IS THERE A REASON TO. I have an updated and licensed CS-6 program! It's a great program.

Bottomline, how do I remove the installation, what has happened, and what can be with Adobe???

It appears my very expensive CS6 program will be trashed.

And Adobe doesn't give a hoot.


----------



## PaulM (Mar 4, 2016)

To answer your question from an earlier post, Dell, Adobe aren't going to fix it - and there's no possible fix without some action by you - these things happen to all of us at some time and you have to do what's necessary.  The bottom line is that if you don't enter the key you're going lose CS6.  Just enter the key, and then re-read all the advice given above, by several people, and try to understand that there is only ONE version of CS6 and the level of its use, i.e. standard or extended,  is determined by the key you enter.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 4, 2016)

Come on guys, the point's been made, so let's leave it at that, OK?


----------



## tspear (Mar 4, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> Come on guys, the point's been made, so let's leave it at that, OK?



Are you saying we should not pile on? 

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, of course.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys.  Time to shut this one down.


----------

